# Chinese generator, Fuel leaking when running



## 250super (Jul 14, 2016)

My Chinese generator runs for about ten min. then fuel starts to pour out through the carb. I replaced the carb and same thing. I also noticed that after I shut it off and shut the fuel valve off on the gas tank it was still pouring out. I had to pinch the fuel line to make it stop. Which does not make sense to me. Why is fuel going by that shut off valve in the off position? Any thoughts?
Thanks
Todd


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

You need to replace that fuel petcock, common failure in these generators. You have two options to get one: Amazon has fuel petcocks for Chinese generators available; you can go to The Generator Guru and order it thru them, and fuel line, filter and clamps, if needed - the price is higher, but it seems to be of a better quality. Might think about picking up a gasket kit, they will come in handy - found out thru the school of hard knocks! I mention the fuel lines, they have a fuel line with filter that is relatively inexpensive. I order from them, shipping is really cheap, I usually have it in about 5-6 days. Ron


----------



## danfull (Jul 30, 2016)

Diesel Selection Guide

Preferred too aware of their maximum load motor is more power, because the current when the starter motor is three times the usual, so you need to know this, and secondly 50KW small units, you're going to use long or standby, this power segment there are three common unit of Cummins diesel generators, diesel generators on the wood, Weichai diesel generator, followed by descending price, long lines, Capsule Filling Machine then the unit is recommended to choose Cummins standby emergency generators, then select Weichai.


----------

